# Castlevania Fighter - M.U.G.E.N. based Castlevania game



## Deleted User (Nov 1, 2019)

Castlevania Fighter is a M.U.G.E.N based, homebrewed Boss Battle Castlevania game for Windows.
It contains several playable characters from the series like Alucard, Richter Belmont, Julius Belmont, Simon Belmont to name a few.

The old forum is closed, you will find the new one on the symphony of the night hacked forum: http://sotnhacked.freeforums.net/thread/84/forums-serios-castlevania-fighting-game
The latest build is 0.6.22.
Made by Serio.
A small gameplay video below.


----------

